# help! radio not working need expert.



## matpl500 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have an aftermarket Sony headunit that is currently not plugged in. Last time i used it was back in November. For some reason, the yellow wire does not produce any volts. I dont know what happened. All i know is that it drains my battery. So is there anyone who would be able to check it out? Thanks.


----------

